# Best place to stay for 50 days - seaside



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello

I'm planning to go to Egypt on vacation and study Arabic late January and would like further information regarding the best place to stay and if it is quite safe for a single woman. 

I'm also interested in renting a house if available.


Thank you in advance and regards


Shirley Damazo


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello 

I lived in Maadi and it was pretty safe for man woman and child. You may have your occasional incidents but still at a much lower rate than the west. I moved to Sharm and I think it's much safer here. It's more of a tourist city so you kind of get the feel of the west. Wait, no you don't. I'm lying to myself again. If your going to study Arabic here, than really anyplace would work fine, just find the right school or private tutor. I would not suggest any other than the locations I mentioned. 

Good luck


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Sharm or Hurghada are touristy seaside places....as safe as any part of Egypt....there are also language schools that'll sign you up....
As a single woman, you just have to remember.... don't believe anything Egyptian men tell you!!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

El Gouna is a private, upmarket town 24km north of Hurghada. It is easy to rent villas or apartments with wonderful views over the lagoons or Red Sea. Areas like Upper Nubia, South Marina and easy walking distance to Abu Tig Marina and Downtown. Golf areas like West Golf, East Golf are further out so you need to rely on shuttle buses and tok toks. It is more expensive though than Sharm El Sheikh and Hurghada but totally safe to walk around anywhere at anytime of the day or night. Check out El Gouna Red Sea Egypt's Best Holiday Destination and Beach Resort Town for more information. There is a forum on Google for El Gouna where you can contact property owners direct rather than go through agents to rent. On the El Gouna website there are links to property agents to see rental prices.

The town is very green, all the rubbish is collected twice a day and taken to the recycling plant across the road from the town. We have a hospital, schools, Univeristies, three marinas, private airport about 20 hotels and many activities like scuba diving and kite surfing. You could contact the American University in Cairo El Gouna branch to find out about language courses or private tutors.

I have lived here nearly ten years and love every day.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You're probably already organised but anyway, Hurghada is good and there are some good female Arabic teachers here too.


----------

